# Good Acrylic Brushes?



## MikeH (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm taking a painting/drawing class for college and we need to buy some brushes for acrylic paint. Now when it comes to art, I've always been a pencil kind of guy. So I'm pretty lost when it comes to brushes. I'm looking for something not too expensive, but not something that's going to go to shit in two weeks. I also like very fine lines, so something smaller, plus a good all-around brush would be sufficient. Any recommendations?


----------



## coffeeflush (Aug 29, 2013)

Lot of people will tell you to get a zero size round brush, but get a flat one even if in slightly higher size for an all rounder. 

I stick to cheap camel hair ones and they serve me 3-4 months.


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 1, 2013)

System 3 brushes, man. Super smooth. Get a variation of sizes and you're set. I've been using my current brushes for the past year and they perform as good as the day I got them.


----------

